# Can Ronda Beat Cyborg...



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Ronda overwhelms her opponents and powers through her takedown and submission. She's strong and she's got crisp technique. 

But Cyborg is even stronger. I've seen her deadlift 225+ pounds at least. Incredibly feckin strong. 

I see Ronda coming out charging with Cyborg engaging right away by circling away and landing a barrage of shots eventually disorienting Ronda. Eventually Ronda might get wobbled. Now that's the turning point. Will Cyborg finish or get caught in an armbar. The fact that she's so strong she might be able to power out of it.

Cyborg fights like Wanderlei with that Chute Box mentality (killer instinct) as does Ronda, but she hits hard.

I'm going to have to say that Cyborg should take it. 

This fight needs to happen either at 135, 145 or at 140. 

These two are too far ahead of the pack skill wise and strength wise. It's pretty evident with the last two match ups. In the UFC you rarely see a blitz like that in a championship fight these days with the exception of JDS vs Cain.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

I wish Cyborg or any other Woman does!

Because of her boobs, people miss how cocky she is!!!!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Shes the female version of Nick Diaz.. I started off liking her and now I REALLY want to see her lose!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Cocky or not, she's clean and fights fair. I'd pay to see her whoop up on a roided up cheat of a shemale any day of the week. 

Personal opinions aside, it's an interesting fight. I think that if anyone can beat Cyborg, it's Rousey. I'd give her the best chance of all current female competitors.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

That fight is coming our way with the smacktalk hype and the hugeness of the fight they can't get with any other woman fighter not named Gina. But no way do I see the Cyborg at 135 after what she looked like 10 lbs over that, but that is all on her with that one. Halfway in between would be just as good as 145 for the fight since neither would be title related. Am I wrong?


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Cocky or not, she's clean and fights fair. I'd pay to see her whoop up on a roided up cheat of a shemale any day of the week.
> 
> Personal opinions aside, it's an interesting fight. I think that if anyone can beat Cyborg, it's Rousey. I'd give her the best chance of all current female competitors.


Not looking to argue here as Im actually curious about something.

I know you are a Chael fan, so what is the difference between Chael and this guy?
Is it because Chael asked to use a substance before and this guy didnt?

Are they different substances? Cyborg's is worst that the TRT stuff?

I dont follow the TRT trend that is happening so I want to hear your take since you like one guy but not the other.

thanks


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Judo is about trumping size and strength with skill and leverage. 

I don't think Cyborg should want anything to do with Rousey in the clinch or on the ground. Even taking into account her bjj, its probably not worth the risk. 

All she really needs to do is kickbox her way to a KO or Decision Iceman style. 

I think Ronda has a good chance at taking Cyborg down and beating her. I still think the odds are Cyborg can defend the TD a enough times and get some big shots off and win. 

I'm rooting for Rousey.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Cyborg has really good BJJ so I don't think Ronda would lock up the armbar quite as easily as she does against everyone else. Cyborg is also a really, really strong guy. 






skip to 2:25 if you are impatient


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I've seen it. If Ronda gets top position, I have no doubt she'll snap Cyborgs arm. The best defense for a armbar is not to get put in one and if Cyborg gets put in one by Ronda that's a wrap IMO.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

slapshot said:


> I've seen it. If Ronda gets top position, I have no doubt she'll snap Cyborgs arm. The best defense for a armbar is not to get put in one and if Cyborg get put in one by Ronda that's a wrap IMO.


Watch the video I just posted, Tito Ortiz has her in a triangle and she picks him up and slams him. 

She's very, very strong and she's a black belt in BJJ. I think this one goes to decision. FOTY candidate for sure.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

El Bresko said:


> Cyborg has really good BJJ so I don't think Ronda would lock up the armbar quite as easily as she does against everyone else. Cyborg is also a really, really strong guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remember watching that video among others showing her abnormal strength.

That's what I'm trying to say. Ronda is toned and has crisp technique. Cyborg has serrated muscles like a SHE-HULK and excels in all facets of the game. She should be strong enough to repel a takedown, push off from the clinch or scramble and power out of an attempted submission. She's gonna push the pace to the extreme and I'm not sure Ronda can withstand three to five rounds without getting that takedown. 

Ronda really reminds me of Toquino and even Codie. She excels at one submission and probably a few others we havn't seen. She's great, but the fact that she always relies on that one single move (six in a row) may show some insecurities. 

All in all it's good to have Ronda cuz Cyborg was blitzing everybody before. 

There can only be one!


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> Ronda really reminds me of Toquino and even Codie. She excels at one submission and probably a few others we havn't seen. She's great, but the fact that she always relies on that one single move (six in a row) may show some insecurities.


Yeah I found it surprising that she didn't transition from armbar to triangle when Kaufmann defended correctly. The triangle was there for the taking and the armbar, not so much. She persevered and got it in the end but Cyborg is much better on the ground and far stronger than Kaufmann.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

A. She wont be on PED's
B. She will need to cut a bit of weight and that's a lot harder for a women. 

I think she should be able to fight off the TD and win but Ronda wont be working at half speed like Tito was. 

Some may think she can defend the armbar once Ronda has it locked in, I think that's low percentage.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Don't get me wrong, I'd love to see Rousey beat Cyborg...but Cyborg would batter her Jan "Cuddles" Finney-style while we all uncomfortably wish we could look away. 

Rousey is very tough lady. So is Tate. But Cyborg is a grown man, extremely skilled in all facets of MMA. Rousey eats an uppercut, knee, or something else devastating on the way in, then turtles up.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

If the fight takes place at 135, Rousey all day long.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Going to pick Rousey just because Sheman cheated!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I hope Rousey beats the ever living sh out Cyborg. Never been that fond of her and the steroid stuff did not help.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I'd be surprised if Cyroid could make 135 without diuretics.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Everybody knows that she won her first six pro fights by arm bar, but did you guys know that she won her first three amateur fights the same way. I just found out right now. 

I'm not sure what to think of this. It shows her mindstate is all about winning with the least amount of resistance. Problem is you all know what's going to happen eventually. 

Pretty amazing stats though.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ronda_Rousey


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

El Bresko said:


> Cyborg has really good BJJ so I don't think Ronda would lock up the armbar quite as easily as she does against everyone else. Cyborg is also a really, really strong guy.
> 
> 
> skip to 2:25 if you are impatient


Cyborg vs Tito ??

Help me out here, Which one was which?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

she can try and get the fight to the ground, but she won't have the strength advantage to keep Cyborg down, I say Cyborg avoids the takedown and tests Ronda's chin. Ronda is an awesome fighter, but she isn't formidable. Cyborg is formidable, and has a superior ground game to any of Rouseys opponents to this date.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

I don't like either fighter, but I'd like to see Freakborg knock Rousey out cold in brutal fashion.

Rousey seems to think that she's a Diaz brother or some thing with her silly little mean mugging and attitude.

Knock her out freak!


----------



## Murf (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't think Cyborg should be allowed to fight Ronda, she should move to the UFC and fight Frankie Edgar when he goes down to 145! Ronda should come to my house and we can have a wrestle, i wouldn't mind her wrapping her legs around my face - so long as she doesn't break my arm!
Seriously though, it's really hard to call because we haven't seen enough of Ronda displaying other aspects of her game to know how she will cope if she can't take Cyborg down early or how she'll cope if Cyborg starts attacking her legs with kicks. I would like to see Ronda arm-bar Cyborg too, within a minute, it would be unbelievable and slightly hilarious. Who the hell would they give her then?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Rousey seems to think that she's a Diaz brother or some thing with her silly little mean mugging and attitude.


This is Ronda, not some act or anything like that. Diaz brothers aren't the only ones with that sort of attitude.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Murf said:


> I don't think Cyborg should be allowed to fight Ronda, she should move to the UFC and fight Frankie Edgar when he goes down to 145! Ronda should come to my house and we can have a wrestle, i wouldn't mind her wrapping her legs around my face - so long as she doesn't break my arm!
> Seriously though, it's really hard to call because we haven't seen enough of Ronda displaying other aspects of her game to know how she will cope if she can't take Cyborg down early or how she'll cope if Cyborg starts attacking her legs with kicks. I would like to see Ronda arm-bar Cyborg too, within a minute, it would be unbelievable and slightly hilarious. Who the hell would they give her then?


Lolz! Honestly I think Cyborg can beat some of the 145 out there. She fights like a dude literally. Females tend to plod along and are just a lot slower in general. I wonder who wins in domestic situations between the cyborgs...lolz!


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Rauno said:


> This is Ronda, not some act or anything like that. Diaz brothers aren't the only ones with that sort of attitude.


And you're basing this off what exactly? Your personal experiences with Ronda Rousey?

Her mean mugging and thuggish attitude in the pre fight interviews is really just cringe worthy.

Can't stand this bitch, and can't wait for her to get KO'd


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

GrappleRetarded said:


> And you're basing this off what exactly? Your personal experiences with Ronda Rousey?
> 
> Her mean mugging and thuggish attitude in the pre fight interviews is really just cringe worthy.
> 
> Can't stand this bitch, and can't wait for her to get KO'd


Kind of a ironic reply, unless you're basing it off your personal experiences of course, lol.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

GrappleRetarded said:


> And you're basing this off what exactly? Your personal experiences with Ronda Rousey?
> 
> Her mean mugging and thuggish attitude in the pre fight interviews is really just cringe worthy.
> 
> Can't stand this bitch, and can't wait for her to get KO'd


I'm basing this all on what i've seen so far from her. 

Some like her, some not. I'm on her train that's for sure.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I like Ronda, but when she was yelling off the top of her lungs about meeting Cyborg in the parking lot I kinda rolled my eyes there. Heat of the moment I'm sure, but she is one brash dudette that's for sure. Picking a bone against she-hulk with ripped up veins popping out of her muscular figure is a tall order. I like it though. Eddie Bravo said this fight could do big PPVs. I think he's on to something.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I think Cyborg defends the arm bar, gets back up...beats down Rousey until she takes her down again repeat this until Rousey turtles up for the tko loss.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

I honestly don't see what's to like about her personality and why she has such a huge fan base.

She talks and acts like a guy, mean mugs the camera (cringe), and her house is an absolute mess.

Skills wise, she's obviously good, but I think her 1st round sub wins says more about the terrible talent level of the womens division on the whole, rather than her being a really good fighter. The rest of the women just suck.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

GrappleRetarded said:


> her 1st round sub wins says more about the terrible talent level of the womens division on the whole


If she fight Cyborg this would be proven


----------



## 38495 (Jun 24, 2010)

it'll definately be a top fight. I think Cyborg definately takes the stand-up but she's also no mug on the ground. I think it comes down to the weight they decide on and how Cyborg reacts to coming off whatever she was on.
Its a fight i'd love to see.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Cyborg better not use that plum cause if she does Rhonda is gonna step over leg and flip her ass.

I'm picking Cyborg to win by strikes before the end of the third regardless.


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

This will be Rhonda's toughest opponent to date if Cyborg can actually make 135. The smart money would be on Santos but I'll be pulling for Rousey.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Why do so many people spell Ronda with an H?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

El Bresko said:


> Why do so many people spell Ronda with an H?


Simply because many Rhondas spell it with an H.

Sent from my PC36100 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Simply because many Rhondas spell it with an H.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using VerticalSports.Com App


Not this one


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

The more I think about it, the less I can see this fight happening. It's like WMMA's version of Pacquaio/Mayweather (ok, that may be a bit of a stretch, but you know what I mean). It'll be talked about, but won't come around. If it took place at 135, then Cyborg would need a feeler fight just to get used to the weight/size difference, then go on to decimate Rousey.

But it'll never come around.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

It wont happen because Cyborg is not even on the strikeforce roster anymore. 

She tweeted she was going to ask to be released. Then she refused to drop down ten pounds and was cut.
Its obvious she wants no part of Ronda.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

slapshot said:


> It wont happen because Cyborg is not even on the strikeforce roster anymore.
> 
> She tweeted she was going to ask to be released. Then she refused to drop down ten pounds and was cut.
> Its obvious she wants no part of Ronda.


Logic = Not there.

Ronda beats Cyborg imo, but Ronda is the one standing in the way of the fight.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

GrappleRetarded said:


> I honestly don't see what's to like about her personality and why she has such a huge fan base.
> 
> She talks and acts like a guy, mean mugs the camera (cringe), *and her house is an absolute mess*.
> 
> Skills wise, she's obviously good, but I think her 1st round sub wins says more about the terrible talent level of the womens division on the whole, rather than her being a really good fighter. The rest of the women just suck.


Are you threatened to become her flat mate or something like that¿ There are not many things about a fighter to come to my mind that I could care less than how tidy their home is...


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Ronda would smash Cyborg. Cyborg's been looking good smashing cans, but a girl with the level of grappling of Ronda would just maul her. If Gina Carano could mount Cyborg, then I have no doubts that Ronda could do much more than that. Cyborg's jiu jitsu is not even in the same universe as Ronda's. It'd be a first round submission for Ronda all day. The fight won't happen though, so it's not really worth discussing.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't see how a woman who's 6-0 and only been inside the cage for 1,5 couldn't beat another female competitor.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Logic = Not there.
> 
> Ronda beats Cyborg imo, but Ronda is the one standing in the way of the fight.


Whats not logical, my post or Cyborgs choices? 

Ronda is standing in the spotlight not in the way, if the PED junky wants a crack at Ronda she needs to drop to the champions weight class period.

And so we are all on the same page, let's not delude ourselves into believing that cyborg can't drop 10 pounds. That opinion is total bull.

Outside of Bellator, Invicta and strikeforce, women's MMA is non existent. 

Who the hell is she going to fight in the organization she signed with? I don't even recognize their brand. 

Are they going to pay more than strikforce? No. 

Is there some large stable of talent there at 145 No.

Why not just go where the talent is? Cris made herself irrelevant but that's right, its Ronda that's ducking lol.


----------



## Curious1 (Aug 14, 2012)

I could see her winning by takedown and armbar. 

But I could also see cyborg winning via man strength.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

slapshot said:


> Whats not logical, my post or Cyborgs choices?
> 
> Ronda is standing in the spotlight not in the way, if the PED junky wants a crack at Ronda she needs to drop to the champions weight class period.
> 
> ...


Ronda has faught at FW before, and Cyborg's doctor advised her not to drop down for health reasons. Rousey has smashed her way through Strikeforce's BW division. Everyones always calling for fighters to move up once they dominate a division, and then add the fact that the superfight is at FW aswell, it just makes sense. Does Rousey think anyone will continue watching another 10 first round submissions over nobody BWs?

Cyborg doesnt need to fight good fighters, because we watch her to see a wrecking machine. Roids or not, people watch her to see her knock bitches the fuk out, and even if the compitition is low, all she needs is for them to import some nobody can and she will smash them. People want to see someone knock every opponent out easily.

Rousey needs to fight good fighters because she's the 'greatest woman's fighter of all time'. Unlike Cyborg, she's the face of the sport. Everything is resting on her shoulders, and if she continues to beat nobodies who, like GrappleRetarded said, we generally think of to have more grappling weaknesses than Rousey has strengths.

People want to see knockouts more than armbars. It doesn't matter if you're a BJJ blackbelt, you like to see a good KO and you will watch if someone is taking out every opponent in seconds. Cyborg's whole character is just that, a Cyborg.

I believe Rousey is the better fighter, the more respectable woman and the GOAT of WMMA, but she needs this fight MUCH more than Cyborg does.


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

Carano got Cyborg down several times..but then again,this is MMA and its envolving very fast! 

If Cyborg can avoid getting taken down then Rousey is donne but if Rousey get Cyborg down..oh well,we have seen the end of that story several times

this is the MUST fight to happen and i would totaly love this fight to se who can take it to who`s world.

Wrecking machine on ground against the wrecking machine standing


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

VikingKing said:


> Carano got Cyborg down several times..but then again,this is MMA and its envolving very fast!
> 
> If Cyborg can avoid getting taken down then Rousey is donne but if Rousey get Cyborg down..oh well,we have seen the end of that story several times
> 
> ...


One slight thing is that I've seen Cyborg get caught in armbars before and get out of it. I don't know if you want to take that she isn't good enough to defend the attempt, or she's good enough to get out of it, but it's a relevent point to take note of.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> One slight thing is that I've seen Cyborg get caught in armbars before and get out of it. I don't know if you want to take that she isn't good enough to defend the attempt, or she's good enough to get out of it, but it's a relevent point to take note of.


If Ronda can make Bravo tap I don't think Cris should try her luck.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

slapshot said:


> If Ronda can make Bravo tap I don't think Cris should try her luck.


Cody McKenzie > Ronda Rousey


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Rousey vs. Cyborg would be bigger than Rousey/Tate. Not only does Cris have to come down to 135 to face Ronda, she will lose some strength and muscle mass but not her killer aggression. Rousey has that same ultra-aggressive attack. This could be a sickest female fight ever. Truthfully, Ronda is a specialist, like JDS is with his hands. Cris is certainly going to look smaller and leaner than ever. Ronda fits into 135 like a glove. Cris Cyborg may be the best female striker but Ronda hands down is the best female grappler in MMA. I think if the fight goes to the ground which it most likely will, Ronda will scramble well and grab a dominant position fast. Ronda needs to avoid getting put on her back cause Cris has the nastiest ground n' pound and can finish Rousey with ease from there... 

_...I'm not a business dude but wouldn't broadcasting the first female MMA championship fight Rousey vs. Cyborg on primetime FX be a big draw and money maker?... _


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Cody McKenzie > Ronda Rousey


I must have missed Cody's olympic medal.... So Cody McKenzie rolls with high level jujitsu masters and subs them? Oh shit that's Ronda my bad.
P.S. I'd watch Ronda fight Cody book that fight!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

slapshot said:


> I must have missed Cody's olympic medal.... So Cody McKenzie rolls with high level jujitsu masters and subs them? Oh shit that's Ronda my bad.
> P.S. I'd watch Ronda fight Cody book that fight!


Ronda has better striking but when it gets to the ground she gets her head ripped off and thrown back at her.


----------



## HellRazor (Sep 24, 2006)

The way Cyborg fights, an arm will be there for Rousey. At that point, it's Rousey's entire body against Cyborg's arm. School's out.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Cyborg has done so many roids she has baiscally turned into a man:thumbsdown:

I just saw an interview with her and she is freakin yoked!!!! They need to drug test this bitch weekly. And make sure she doesn't have a penis:confused02:


----------



## knowbody (Oct 27, 2012)

Well, the way I see it is that Gina Carano got top position more than once on Cyborg so I am forced to believe that Ronda can also do this. It does not matter if Cyborg can lift Tito up off the mat because the position of an armbar will negate it. I don't know how Ronda will react if Cyborg punches her repeatedly in the face but I think Ronda definitely is capable of defeating her.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Good god...


----------

